# L'Italia



## Toffee (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi,

We want to take a trip to Italy this September and I'm not leaving without my camera and tripod! We've not decided which region to travel around yet, so I thought I'd ask if any of you could recommend any photogenic places that we "must" include on our itinerary (not necessarily just the tourist hot spots either).



Thanks!


----------



## susy (Jun 27, 2005)

September is a wonderful month to visit  Italy. I suggest you to visit my region Liguria. the colourful tiny villages on the Cinque Terre will not be crowded and  the weather will still be warm.  you can have a swim beetween a shot and the other! And then there is Genova, where I was born with the biggest historical center in Europe. Plenty of dark alleys, churches and good spots to eat fish.

Have a great trip


Susy


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 2, 2005)

Boy, i'll second that! I went to Cinque Terra last April. It's really stunning. Gorgeous coastline, beautiful little colorful villages, boats, cliffs, .... It's about an hour from Pisa by train. Nearest real city is Lerici. 

My other favorite place to shoot in Italy is Venice. You're just guaranteed to come back with some awesome shots, and it's an amazing city to visit. You can see some of my Italy pictures here: http://photos.yahoo.com/joeyajames , and there are six albums of different Italy cities.


----------



## Ducks_own (Jun 4, 2006)

I went to Italy in March... There's so much to do! My favourite place for photos was probably Florence. There's a lookoff to take photos of the whole city, and the churches there are all different colour marbles... There's just so much to shoot! Here's one shot I took (with a Casio EX-Z120) that I like to call 'Reflections of Firenza'


----------



## bravo2376 (Jun 4, 2006)

We went to Venice, Verona, and Triest last September and it rained every day.  Still one of the best places to visit. You'll come back with a million pics no matter where you go.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 4, 2006)

Florence is a beautiful city. When I went in March, I got many good pictures there. Also great for photos are the islands of Murano and Burano, which are a short ferry ride from Venice. Definitely worth the visit, IMO.

Milan is great, too.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, I have to second Cinque Terra as well. Very beautiful there.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 7, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Florence is a beautiful city. When I went in March


 
Did you go in March of this year? I was there in March!

Florence is a beautiful place, doesnt matter if you're interested in taking landscapes, architecture, people, streetscenes ....whatever....you can find a treasuremine of shots out of any category to take.

I took 1200 shots through Italy and Spain (Madrid,Toledo, Rome and Florence) which I havent been able to go through and edit and whatnot due to very limited access to the computer (I have a laptop which is pulled out to sit on the bed at home and I am not using that, through fears my back will inevitably sieze up).

A place in Florence, which provides a wonderful look-out over the city is in Boboli Gardens. You will need to walk up some great little Italian pathways to get to it but the climb is worth it  

Will think of some more places later. Must stop being a slacker and get back to work.


----------



## spencer87 (Jun 8, 2006)

i second the recommendation for Burano, definitely beautiful!









Lake Garda in the north is beautiful as well. Different atmosphere from the rest of Italy, a lot of German/Austrian influence because of its proximity. 





I would also recommend a stop in San Gimignano. It's a small medeival town about an hour from Florence, and the architecture is incredible. Also a good place to shop for wine and olive oil.


----------



## Alessandra (Jun 10, 2006)

Italy is an amazing place to take photos of.I was in Firenze, Roma, Pisa, Venice,  Assisi, Siena and Padova and took some nice photos.The problem was that i only had a 128MB card at me and i didn't have the time to download the pictures on cds.The sights are amazing though and it's worth every minute and penny


----------



## Ducks_own (Jun 10, 2006)

That's why I want to go back... But thanks to me being poor, it won't happen for a very, long, time.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not sure of the names of the regions in Italy, but northern Italy would be my recommendation. I remember staying in a little place called Aosta, one of the most beautiful villages I've ever seen, right in the Alps.


----------

